# DROPSY



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

i thoguht he was just gettin fat after i fed him and come to find out hes like this all the time. how do i cure this??


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Is his equilibrium off ??? Maybe he's constipated. Try feeding a frozen green pea or two. Will act as a laxative. If it is dropsy you can just about write him off.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

my 9" albino oscar died of dropsy


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

he seem to be swimming fine just a little plump. he gets even bigger after feeding.. im just waiting for him to blow up

maybe i can sell him to lfs before he blows


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

dropsy is typified by a pineconing of the scales and usually a fish will go off its food when they've got dropsy.

example of a betta 2 hours before dying of dropsy:


----------



## Piranhaz 411 (Oct 8, 2005)

damn never heard of dropsy looks real bad good luck get melafix i guess


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

well rhe littlwe guys still eating so i guess he4s just fat


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

dipset.taliban said:


> well rhe littlwe guys still eating so i guess he4s just fat


"I'm not fat, I'm just big boned"


----------

